# Pagan Soapers



## simple soaper (Jan 21, 2011)

Any Pagan Soapers here?  I'm a young old hippie at heart!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 21, 2011)

Brightest blessings SS!  Pagan and definitely a born again hippie!


----------



## wonderland (Jan 21, 2011)

another pagan here!  :waves hello:


----------



## simple soaper (Jan 21, 2011)

WOWZA!  WELCOME!


----------



## OnePlus (Jan 21, 2011)

You mean like the motorcycle gang?


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 21, 2011)

Another Pagan here  Merry Meet friends!


----------



## Araseth (Jan 21, 2011)

Pagan too, hello! Merry meet!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 21, 2011)

Merry Meet!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello fellows.  Pagans must like to be clean :wink:  8)


----------



## simple soaper (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an interest in natural soaps used in ceremony/cleansing ritual.. of any type... a japanese cleansing bath, spirit lodge of American Indian rites, goddess/earth worship, or just reaching for that nice bar of soap to remove the physical  and psychic grime at ehe end of the day... I like the thought of using natural ingredients that lend to this as well... Nice to meet you all...


----------



## llove1 (Jan 24, 2011)

If Hindu counts as Pagan then yes    Brand new here too.  Hi!


----------



## Chay (Jan 26, 2011)

Pagan here too!


----------



## tomara (Jan 26, 2011)

Pagan here and also a born again Hippy

Warmest Blessings to you and yours ;-)


----------



## Fyrja (Jan 28, 2011)

Pagan here as well.  

Not surprising to see so many here though, as working with herbs and nature easily leads to creating things with them, such as soap.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Meet!

What a sweet surprise to find so many kindred in a place like this!


----------



## Sally (Jul 8, 2011)

Hellooo! Newbie here!

I am pagan and interested in making soap products for ritual use. Glad to see some kindred spirits here! Merry meet!


----------



## Mune (Jul 11, 2011)

Pagan healer here as well. Generational in fact, from a long line of Celtic witches and Native American healers. Merry meet to you all!!!


----------



## newbie (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay, I'm not pagan. I'm not anything, really, but I have to ask, is there a motorcycle gang called Pagan Soapers? What in the world did that one poster mean? Should we start a soapers motorcycle gang? It doesn't need to be pagan, necessarily..... Lots of strange images are coming to mind.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 18, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not pagan. I'm not anything, really, but I have to ask, is there a motorcycle gang called Pagan Soapers? What in the world did that one poster mean? Should we start a soapers motorcycle gang? It doesn't need to be pagan, necessarily..... Lots of strange images are coming to mind.



lol funniest thing I've read today!      Soapers motor cylce gang! OMG that is really bringing strange images to mind....


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 18, 2011)

We should form a gang ... a Pagan Soapers Gang ... I'd look cool on a Fatboy with my soaping equipment ... although I'd have to be careful not to spill my lye!

Scary!  Lol!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 18, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> We should form a gang ... a Pagan Soapers Gang ... I'd look cool on a Fatboy with my soaping equipment ... although I'd have to be careful not to spill my lye!
> 
> Scary!  Lol!


  And instead of riding on brooms, we'll ride on huge stick blenders!


----------



## Mune (Jul 18, 2011)

My husband does amazing photoshop work. I ought to have him create a picture of witches with stick blenders over a cauldron with soap bubbles coming out! Of course, I grew up with a biker gang, owned my own Harley for awhile, and now my dad (recently deceased)'s bike is being stored at my house for my brother. My mom has "Witchy Woman" painted on her bike. So I guess I fall into both categories already?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 18, 2011)

Mune said:
			
		

> My husband does amazing photoshop work. I ought to have him create a picture of witches with stick blenders over a cauldron with soap bubbles coming out! Of course, I grew up with a biker gang, owned my own Harley for awhile, and now my dad (recently deceased)'s bike is being stored at my house for my brother. My mom has "Witchy Woman" painted on her bike. So I guess I fall into both categories already?


A pic would be so cool!


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, Jezzy asked the singer to use his "Dream Weaver" name for her soap. Maybe we should solicit the guy from Orange County to design us a custom bike! It could tour the country, from one soaper to the next and the person who has it can use it at their next market/fair, but then they have to drive it to the next in line. Nice bubble helmet.... it could work.


----------



## Mune (Jul 18, 2011)

Bubble helmet or shower cap shapes! lol Have the bike emissions somehow be bubbles.


----------



## frieda (Jul 18, 2011)

MM, another newbe here with pagan interest


----------



## Chay (Jul 18, 2011)

Mune said:
			
		

> My husband does amazing photoshop work. I ought to have him create a picture of witches with stick blenders over a cauldron with soap bubbles coming out!


LOL  We could have our own Guild


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, this image came up in my head as I was taking a sweltering walk.

A bunch of custom bikes parked helter skelter along the street in the dark of night, after curfew. A bunch of biker chicks, wearing mirrored safety glasses, clustered underneath the street light with their battery powered stick blenders, making soap. There's jostling and an elbow goes out, along with "Hey, b****, get out of my light. I can't see if I have trace." (with affection) Using the heat waves radiating off the sun-baked concrete to gel. Bugs getting stuck on the soap and we'd have to get Nattynoo to change her name to Gnattynoo. Fyrja, because the graphics always find her, has to make the labels for Bad [email protected]@ Biker Chick Soap, and I can sell my dreadful barfy roadkill soap under the name "Gnarly". 

I then realized, oh. This was the thread for pagan soapers to say hello. Backtrack and rename the soap "Bad [email protected]@ Pagan Chick Soap". Man, they'd be coming out of the woodwork!! But I wouldn't be able to sell my roadkill soap. It isn't, you know, healing enough.

Sorry I horned in on your thread, pagan fellow soapers. But seriously, why did that one person ask "Do you mean like the motorcycle gang?" Are you guys hiding something?


----------



## krissy (Jul 18, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Okay, this image came up in my head as I was taking a sweltering walk.
> 
> A bunch of custom bikes parked helter skelter along the street in the dark of night, after curfew. A bunch of biker chicks, wearing mirrored safety glasses, clustered underneath the street light with their battery powered stick blenders, making soap. There's jostling and an elbow goes out, along with "Hey, b****, get out of my light. I can't see if I have trace." (with affection) Using the heat waves radiating off the sun-baked concrete to gel. Bugs getting stuck on the soap and we'd have to get Nattynoo to change her name to Gnattynoo. Fyrja, because the graphics always find her, has to make the labels for Bad [email protected]@ Biker Chick Soap, and I can sell my dreadful barfy roadkill soap under the name "Gnarly".
> 
> ...



too funny!   8)


----------



## Chay (Jul 19, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Sorry I horned in on your thread, pagan fellow soapers. But seriously, why did that one person ask "Do you mean like the motorcycle gang?" Are you guys hiding something?


There is a Motorcycle Club called the Pagans. They have been around for a long time.


----------



## Fyrja (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL!  The graphics do always find me.  The soap could look like poo and still sell with a name like that.  It'd be a challenge,  "Are you bada$$ enough to bathe with this soap?"

If I'm not mistaken, the pagan motorcycle gang is one of the more vicious ones.  The hubby watches gangland documentaries all the time and I seem to remember one on them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

I follow many pagan and wiccan beliefs, as well as satanism. I would consider myself a satanic wiccan pagan, I guess... lol


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome oscurochu, and brightest blessings to you!


----------

